# My Tabor collection



## blues brother (Feb 15, 2010)

This is my Tabor collection.
There has got to be an easier way to post pics...maybe it will get better. The top two damascus knives Were made for my boys christmas presents. They are a matched set. Raleigh used two different handle materials and put half on each knife. The third damascus is mine.
Second pic...Fillet knife on top is a RAZOR!
Sheaths are left and right handed for the pecan wood handle mini drop point. The cord wrapped  mini drop came with a kydex neck sheath(not pictured). 
The oyster knife rocks...taking it to Savannah in the morning to shuck some oysters!
I hope ya'll enjoy the pics. 
BTW...Raleigh, I have several guys in town really drooling over my knives. I gave them your name and number, I hope you don't mind.
Mike


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 16, 2010)

*Knife collection*

Mike you the man


----------



## marknga (Feb 16, 2010)

Mighty fine collection that any knife collector would be proud of.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 16, 2010)

you almost got as many as me.  Nice


----------



## blues brother (Feb 16, 2010)

You just can't get but one! Kinda like them tater chips.


----------



## arcame (Feb 16, 2010)

good lookin collection. I wondered who his biggest fan was


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 16, 2010)

*Knives*

I think Bone Boy is in the lead at 20 something


----------



## Necedah (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a fine looking collection of some fine looking knives by a fine knife maker. 


Dave


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I think Bone Boy is in the lead at 20 something



And I have the purtiest ones you have ever made.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2010)

Raleigh is a fine fine craftsman. His knifes are the top of the line. Wonder about that pecan wood....is it in yet????


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> I think Bone Boy is in the lead at 20 something


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And I have the purtiest ones you have ever made.



     In ur dreams!


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 16, 2010)

Mighty fine collection, Sir!!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 16, 2010)

Great collection!  I'm thinkin about starting one myself.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I have figured out how to use photobucket so I dont have that unregisterd stuff ovet the top of my pics!
I am old, slow, fat and ugly but i like a pretty knife(and good BBQ).
Thanks again Raleigh!
Mike


----------



## silentknight (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen a lot of Raleigh's  fine work and he is making me a drop point Damascus for my grandson now.I cant wait to see his face when I give it to him...Mike


----------



## Son (Feb 17, 2010)

That's some fine knives, enjoyed the look.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 17, 2010)

Your grandson will love it!


----------



## Easy E (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, I have several in the safe that Mr. Tabor made for me, and one that sits in the console of my truck just in case it's needed


----------



## blues brother (Feb 21, 2010)

A knife in the safe is like an unloaded gun...worthless!
Get those knives out of the safe and use them!
Mr Raleigh will make you some more!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## blues brother (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## blues brother (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2010)

There's a couple of 'em I'd like to have!   .

Since it sounds like you really don't like 'em too much I'd be happy to take 'em off your hands!   .








Fine collection!   .


----------



## blues brother (Feb 28, 2010)

wv, Thanks but no thanks!
I was practicing posting pics...
I am about to get a grip on the process.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2010)

You done good - with the pics and the knives!


----------

